# Threaded Inserts



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Will be using 1/4-20 threaded inserts for the first time. Installing to the end or edge or side of the wood.

Any tips or tricks to get them started? I might need to drill the hole a little bigger, been using 6-32 inserts and cannot get them started.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Cut the head off a bolt and screw it into the insert. Lock the bolt with a nut. Chuck up the whole assembly in your drillpress. Press the insert down in the hole and at the same time turn the drillpress by hand to screw the insert in.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use hex drive inserts. Use an allen wrench. The ends are tapered slightly, and these work good on edges.












 







.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Longknife said:


> Cut the head off a bolt and screw it into the insert. Lock the bolt with a nut. Chuck up the whole assembly in your drillpress. Press the insert down in the hole and at the same time turn the drillpress by hand to screw the insert in.


I have used the same method to ensure the insert goes in straight. Although the brass units I have been using are a bit soft.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for tips guys. Any tricks to insert it straight without using a drill press? I'll be using the threaded inserts on the edge of 3/4" poplar and yes, the brass inserts I have now have some pretty soft threads.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

aaronhl said:


> Thanks for tips guys. Any tricks to insert it straight without using a drill press? I'll be using the threaded inserts on the edge of 3/4" poplar and yes, the brass inserts I have now have some pretty soft threads.


They get inserted in the hole you drill for them. Without a drill press, use a hand drill and a hold up guide to eyeball the drill bit, to keep it straight as you drill.












 







.


----------



## Ahlem (Nov 28, 2010)

We use Stafast machined steel inserts rather than brass or zinc. They hold up to lots more abuse in the chairs we make than the others. The manufacturers advise on the hole diameter. You need a torquey driver to make them go in. We burned out a couple wimpy ones. You can use a tapping jig to drive them in by hand. It helps keep a tap aligned. McMaster Carr and Production Tool supply sell them.


----------

